# Adelaide to Ballina



## rossi

Hi Folks,
Heading up to the North Coast in the caravan next week thought we 
might stay at the Lakeside Holliday Park as a base. Any advice on the
park and yak fishing in Ballina and the North Coast would be appreciated.
Cheers, Peter.


----------



## Stealthfisha

Sounds like an awesome road trip...good luck mate


----------



## Foxxy

Woody head is pretty amazing. Nice caravan park, amazing fishing.


----------



## rossi

Thank's nezevic the park is near the outlet to the Richmond River.


----------



## rossi

Stealthfisha said:


> Sounds like an awesome road trip...good luck mate


Than'ks Stealthfisha


----------



## rossi

Sounds great thank's for your advice nezevic hope I can put it to good use.
Will let you know how it turns out.


----------

